# Reel Worthless Memorial Day tournament



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Fish the tournament this weekend and ended up 4-5 on blues and had a 38 pound dolphin along with some small tunas and wahoos. Fished west of the river all weekend . We caught 2 of the fish live baiting , one we pitched to off the teaser and one ate a lure. Our first fish was a good one and once I got the leader he took off and ended up pulling the hook so we didnt get a good measurement on him but the other three were 125-250 pounds. Came through the river rip and it looked ok. Grass was off the color change but pushed up in some spots , lots of little dolphin on it and a few hardtails. Fished the innovator the last day and had lots of smaller tunas on it and few blue marlins in the mix. We ended up getting lucky and winning some money ,112k. Hopefully it continues to be a good season. I have some really great gopro video that I will post as soon as I can , we leave for venice in the morning so itll be a week or so. 

One of the fish that were killed during the tournament was at devils tower and the other I was told was at the spur . First place tuna was 179 . wahoo I believe was 78 and dolphin was 47 if I remember all of them correctly.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Great job as usual! Hope you Guys have another great season!


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

Man yall should have called .... i had one swimming around all last week.... he'd have gone between 5 and 7.... and i know were another is hanging around on the east side of the river too.... still there... just waiting for me to bring him a bait....LOL
tell Myles to tighen up... he let 1 get away....


----------



## chris592 (Jul 5, 2008)

The start of a great season...


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Really NICE, looking forward to the videos! Congrats!


----------



## Bullshooter (Oct 5, 2007)

Not a bad weekend's work, if you can get it! Congrats on your catch and winnings.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Pretty work! Way to smash em.


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Great job Myles! Congrats


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Four Blues in two days will be hard to forget. Congrates and thanks for the post it got us all excited.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

very nice! congrats.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Y'all suck. Damnit.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Ya'll won something?! Can't be.

Congrats to a hell of a start to the season


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

congrats to my fellow Mississippians! I had heard you guys had a great trip! My hat goes off to you guys for walking the walk when it's game time!

Robert


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

Kinda funny.... who new Pcola Pier rats would be so good at catchin Bills ....LOL congrats to the hole crew !!! my fellow Pier Rats !!!!!!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice report! looking forward to the video!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice start to 2013 season! Keep on rolling through Cajun Canyon's see ya at Biloxi


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Here are a few pictures Myles asked me to post for him....


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

capt. Jon pinney said:


> here are a few pictures myles asked me to post for him....


killer pics!!!


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

marmidor said:


> killer pics!!!


X2:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

